# Do i have to program remote key starter?



## Magicalgritz (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys so i did something dumb lol i had my keys in my pocket and i put my clothes to wash and the remote messed up i found the exact same one for my car however when i order it and get it through mail how do i program it to my car? or does the manual show me how to do all of that? i have a copy but i like too have 2 for just incase..well something dumb like that happens again.. anyways thanks!

Edit: Btw every website actually has them out of stock, maybe they are discontinued?? I dont know, if they are.. can i buy any other remote key starter and program it to my alarm?


----------



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well most alarms have several remotes that it is compatible with, in the manual it should have instructions on how to program extra remotes


----------

